# Calls and how to pick them



## frankp (Sep 23, 2015)

This isn't about making calls, though that might be a fun side excursion in the future. I'm thinking of doing some turkey hunting this year and I have never used calls of any kind. 

Any good recommendations on how to decide what calls to avoid, what calls to consider, and how to learn their use?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Sep 23, 2015)

Turkey pot calls with slate is where I started are to me the easest to use.Pot calls are made with different striker surfaces and once you learn the basics can be applied to the others. Trumpet calls are cool and perform wellplus they offer a different sound to the turkeys and might intice a vise old tom in but take a while to learn the sounds and consistency. This is just my opinion with how I started. You tube is a wealth of information it allows you to take what you want and leave the rest.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 23, 2015)

A push pin is the easiest for a newbie...












the old stand by is the slate call...





and also the box calls are great for noobs...





Watch a few videos on "how to use a turkey call" and practise, practise, practise....you do not need to get the most expensive stuff either. $20 or less for a good slate call is good. the box calls and push pins might be a lil more money, but worth it. There's more of a learning curve to slate calls than the other two mentioned. If you are going with a friend, ask them to show you how the slate is used....also, if you live in a rea where you hear local turkeys, listen to them...every area of the country has different ways they "talk"...just like humans. But the basics are there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Sep 23, 2015)

True on the push/pull pin box forgot that one and the box calls. Mind aint in the realm of thinking right today. Heck for most days!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 23, 2015)

really have to say what ever call YOU feel comfortable using is the best for you. There are a lot of "user friendly" call on the market. The easiest for me was the pot call, then the box call, and if you have a desire to be hands free, the mouth call is great to bring those Toms in. I make so many kinds of turkey calls and over the years my feed back has been from folks just like you wanting to start with an easy to use call. I have always told them, whatever you can be consistent and comfortable with, they seem to fall back on the pot and the box. I also make tube calls my Killer Keg is field proven and has won many awards BUT.....again what ever you feel at ease using. DO NOT be intimidated by a call, grab one that has turkey in it though, then just play with it, practice with it after you become acquainted with it.....and remember this, even turkeys get colds and sore throats, so there is NO perfect call, or perfect user. pappy

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 2


----------



## Mabren2 (Sep 23, 2015)

To me me practice is the key...with any call. None of them are really all that complicated, but when you first pick one up chances are it will take a little work to start producing the sounds you want. 

For me it's pot calls and diaphragm calls. Diaphragm calls had the biggest learning curve for me, and now I'm kind of picky about the ones I use. I started by buying a few combo packs, and narrowing down the ones I liked vs. the ones I didn't. I started making my own pot calls this year, so now I use them.

I strongly encourage you to learn a diaphragm call simply for the hands free ability in tight quarters. All of the other calls mentioned will kill turkeys, so I say pick one you like and practice, practice, practice. Good luck, it can become addicting!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 23, 2015)

A bad sounding call with a good caller will kill turkeys. A good sounding call with a bad caller may not.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## frankp (Sep 28, 2015)

Grabbed a mouth call this week and started playing with it, since I like the hands free aspect of it. So far the sounds I can make sound a lot more like a goose than a turkey.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Sep 28, 2015)

frankp said:


> Grabbed a mouth call this week and started playing with it, since I like the hands free aspect of it. So far the sounds I can make sound a lot more like a goose than a turkey.


Better than me. Mine sound like a dog. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 28, 2015)

frankp said:


> Grabbed a mouth call this week and started playing with it, since I like the hands free aspect of it. So far the sounds I can make sound a lot more like a goose than a turkey.


I've been turkey hunting for about 12 years now I guess. I have yet to figure out how to make a turkey sound with one. And I always end up tickling the roof of my mouth and swallowing tobacco spit when I try. For me, a pot is the most versatile call, and while not as easy as a push button, is not hard to use. They give a better range of calls than a box, and can be played without attracting as much attention. Wingbone/trumpet calls sound more like a turkey than any other call I've heard. Not hard to yelp, but definitely takes some practice to cut, purr, and gobble.

For someone just getting started, I'd suggest a slate or glass pot.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mabren2 (Sep 28, 2015)

frankp said:


> Grabbed a mouth call this week and started playing with it, since I like the hands free aspect of it. So far the sounds I can make sound a lot more like a goose than a turkey.



Haha, I felt the same way when I first started, and some calls still don't work well for me. What helped me the most was a combo pack I bought of Primos calls that came with a CD. The CD actually did a pretty decent job of explaining the basics. Hang in there and keep trying new calls, and you'll eventually get it.

Beyond that, I agree with Jonathan. A pot call is pretty easy to use, and very effective.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Sep 28, 2015)

Mouth calls and me dont happen. The tickling,slobbering and flat-out, not even sound close have not moved me in that direction. It sounds so bad even coyotes wont come check it out!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 30, 2015)

After we go roost the turkeys, we go back to the cabin (no electricity) and sit and watch the coal stove, sip whiskey and practice mouth calls. By the time we hit the rack I think I'm doing a pretty damned good job. 
Shortly after dawn the next morning when the fog is rolling out and the Toms are coming out of the roost, you hear the wind making the trees creak as they say... you hear ...put.....


put...

*GAAAGGGG!!!
*
The laughter after that usually kills the deal. The old F**ers (that taught me how to turkey hunt) make fun of me relentlessly the rest of the day. I'm a big fan of the pot calls .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------

